
The Ultimate Lock Picker - simonb
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/people/magazine/17-06/ff_keymaster?currentPage=all
======
blhack
I really very highly recommend that every geek/hacker out there learn lock
picking.

There is a row of padlocks on my desk at work that I play with every time I
get stuck on a coding problem. It's really helpful :). (I also freed my
brother's bike from the clutches of the bike rack after he lost the key to it
a week ago).

Go take a walk and look down. What you're looking for are street sweeper
bristles. They'll look like sticks, but unnaturally straight. You can use of
one to make a tension wrench, and the others to make your picks.

~~~
kurtosis
Picking a bike lock is pretty impressive - I had to resort to a battery
powered masonry saw when I was in this situation. In high school I made my own
set of lock picks only I used hacksaw blades and a bench grinder. One of my
friends in school managed to acquire a pick-gun and it worked okay.

------
grinich
Great article.

But Ralph Nader with a slim-jim? Really?

~~~
erlanger
Ralph Nader isn't even half this cool.

~~~
sachinag
Perhaps today. But in the past, General Motors was so threatened by him that
they sent hookers to seduce him. His settlement with GM funded Public Citizen.
Ralph Nader was a total badass once upon a time.

~~~
anamax
> Ralph Nader was a total badass once upon a time.

Unfortunately, he was also completely wrong about the Corvair. And he was
either dishonest or ignorant. (He claimed to be concerned about auto safety
but ignored cars that actually were death-traps by comparison, such as the VW
beetle.)

------
dmix
I would expect military facilities and corporate headquarters have more
security measures then locked doors. Still a very interesting article.

~~~
noodle
a full-fledged unauthorized intruder would use more than just lock picks. but
social engineering can't get you past a locked door. which is why people buy
expensive locks.

~~~
DougBTX
Sure it can: ask someone with a key to help.

